# Cooking chicken breast or thighs in crock pot for salads



## EcoGal (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm looking for the best way to cook boneless, skinless chicken breast or thighs in a crock pot to use for things like chicken salad or to add to green salads, etc.  I'm assuming just the chicken along with some broth to cover and maybe a couple of seasonings would work.  Does anyone have any better ideas and any thoughts on how long it would need to cook?

Thanks!


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jul 6, 2007)

It will work, but if it is boneless I dunno if that's the best way to do it.

For precooking boneless, skinless chicken breasts, I will lightly season them, loosley wrap in some foil with a little drizzle of lemon juice, and cook in a 350 oven for about 30-40 min.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 6, 2007)

Miss Ecogal.....

Rather than using the crock pot, you may want to consider cooking the chicken on top of the stove. Cover with water, add, onion, celery, carrots, S&P, maybe a favorite herb/seasoning, thyme, bay leaf, tarragon, etc. and simmer (not boil) the meat until it is just done. It will be sooo tender. Chicken breast meat will cook quicker than thigh meat. So if you cook both at the same time, take the breast meat out first, and let the thigh meat continue.

Have fun and Enjoy!


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 6, 2007)

All great ideas. When I make chicken pot pie - this is what I do. In the morning I take a couple boneless chix breasts and place into crock pot. I take a can of cream of chicken soup and pour over the chicken. I cook on low all day. I come home from work "when I didn't work from home" and there is my chicken all ready to be put into my pie.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 6, 2007)

I agree that bonelless skinless chicken breasts do not do well in a crockpot.  Long slow cooking is the opposite of how you want to cook that type of protein.  It will dry out.

The key is not to overcook the chicken.

This is the best way I have ever come across.  I believe it came from *Marmalady*, forgive me if it is from another member.

Put enough water or chicken broth to cover your chicken pieces in a pot with a tight lid but don't add the chicken yet.

Put aromatics like what *unclebob* suggested (don't forget garlic) as well as salt if you are using water.  Bring to a boil, cover and turn down heat, and simmer for 5 min to infuse the water.

After 5 min, put in the chicken and turn up the heat.  When the water just comes to a boil, cover the pot and turn off the heat but keep it on the element.  Just let the chicken sit unattended.  One breast will cook in about 15 min.  If you have more than one, take one out after 20 min or so and cut into it to see if it's done all the way through.  If not, toss it back in and wait another 5-7 min.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 6, 2007)

Well I learned something interesting today. Didn't know that chicken
would dry out like that.
There is  a high possibility that next time I have a need to "bile up sum chikn"
I might try multiple methods and see what happens!

Hey... I just realized that all this time I had been blaming the dryish boiled
chicken on the nasty solutions they "enhance" them with! pffft


----------



## EcoGal (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks all for some great ideas.  Uncle Bob and Jennyema are you talking about boneless, skinless chicken or do I need to cook it with bone and skins?

Legend -  love the idea for the chicken for the pot pie.  I am always looking for a better (and easier) way to make pot pie.  If you have a full recipe, I would love to read it.

Amy - the broiler is a great idea for those times I need the chicken fast.  Thanks!


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 6, 2007)

EcoGal said:
			
		

> Legend -  love the idea for the chicken for the pot pie.  I am always looking for a better (and easier) way to make pot pie.  If you have a full recipe, I would love to read it.



I do the very easy method. MY DH loves it though. 

2 cups of cut up chicken mixed with:
1 can of cream of chicken soup
1 can of mixed veggies
1/2 cup of milk
salt and pepper.

Mix all together.
Throw into a Pie Crust. An example would be the betty crocker pie crusts ect. 
Cook until done. 

We love it. I know there are more complicated ways to make chicken pot pie.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 6, 2007)

You can use our methods for either, but I was originally referring to boneless, skinless chicken.

Whatever you do, don't _boil_ poultry -- it'll get rubbery.


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 6, 2007)

legend_018 said:
			
		

> I do the very easy method. MY DH loves it though.
> 
> 2 cups of cut up chicken



ok that was meant to say 2 cups of cut up COOKed chicken.


----------



## EcoGal (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe, Legend. Easy is always a good thing!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 8, 2007)

In the resteraunt I worked at we simply seasoned them with salt,pepper and herb mixture (i believe it was ground rosemary) and butterflyed them over a flat surface.  They only took a few minutes on each side.  To be more specific we put the herbed side down on a gril then transferred them to the flat top for a few minutes before serving on a salad or as an appetizer.


----------

